# Labs... Can someone please help me understand??



## Sue Ann (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if someone can share what my labs mean.

TSH 3.48 .35-4.94 Range??
Free T4 0.63 L .71-1.85

Endomysial IGA Antibodies <1:10

Gliadin Antibodies IGA 19 <20 Units
Gliadin Antibodies IGG 35H <20 Units


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sue Ann said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone can share what my labs mean.
> 
> TSH 3.48 .35-4.94 Range??
> Free T4 0.63 L .71-1.85
> ...


Hi and welcome. I guess you were tested for celiac disease? You tested positive for that.

And wow! You are low on hormone. I don't recall seeing an FT4 that low for a very very long time. AACE recommend range of 0.3 -3.0 for TSH and I most of us feel best @ 1 or less. So, in my mind, you are hypothyroid. However, is you have TSI (see below) you could be hyper and flitting back and forth which many of us have done.

Doc would do well to run some thyroid antibodies too!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/

How do you feel? Do you have symptoms? Would you care to list them?


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 28, 2010)

I forgot this top test 
Tissue Transglutaminase IGG AB 8 <20

I just called my U of M doctor instead of my hometown doctor to tell him and fax him results I just found out I have family history so I had my reg doctor run test but I have Samsters Triad disorder so if I evee have to have surgery on my polyps (Already done twice) they do it at U of M because my hometown doctor doesn't want to because I have to take Asprin everyday because i was de sensitised to it.

I found online there can be connection between polyps and sinus infections if you have thyroid problems?? 
Thank You So Much!!
Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sue Ann said:


> I forgot this top test
> Tissue Transglutaminase IGG AB 8 <20
> 
> I just called my U of M doctor instead of my hometown doctor to tell him and fax him results I just found out I have family history so I had my reg doctor run test but I have Samsters Triad disorder so if I eve have to have surgery on my polyps they do it at U of M because my hometown doctor doesn't want to because I have to take asprin everyday because i was de sensitised to it.
> ...


It appears that you are gluten intolerant so has the doctor gone over a diet w/you?

Anything is possible w/thyroid disease. It seems to make a mockery out of our bodies. Wah!!!

I had to look up Samsters; I had no idea. You must have a lot of trouble breathing?


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes when my polyps are bad which is alot then it makes my asthma bad so they treat me with prednisone like at 3 times a year but u of m just took me on as a patient begining of this year and I didn't know about thyroid history in family til this month. I thought my anxiety was due my father sexually and physically abusing me when I was little but I got help for that so you wouldn't think there should be so much anxiety left in me. Oh and constipation bad too but I think I was too embarassed to tell doctors about that but I finally did because they put me on trazadone and i couldn't go at all!.

Thank you so much! One time I thought maybe there was an answer because one test showed I had below normal blood sugar but my doctor said he thought it was a fluke so he ran another test and it came back within range. I was in tears telling him I just wish someone knew how to fix me I hate surgeries and asthma ...


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 28, 2010)

My doctor hometown doctor wrote on my results positive but don't feel she has celiac because he said one is positive and one negative so that is why I faxed it out to my u of m doctor and asked him what he thinks.


----------

